# LGB-MTS Computer Interface



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

We have the MTS Computer interface system running on the Church layout and I have some questions please! Cannot find a good source for answers at all.

What is the difference between the 55077 Display Module and the 55070 Feedback interface?

Is there a way to automate the trains by time of day?

thanks!


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

John- 

The LGB 55070 Feedback Module is an 'input' device used to place information onto the MTS bus. This information can be turnout position, signal position, contact closure status, etc. The LGB 55060 PC Interface will allow a PC to see this information. Using the MTS PC software, the user can construct a routine (program) which will use the input information to generate additional automation. The MTS bus information can also be used to generate automated commands without using computer control. For example, an LGB 55025 switch decoder programmed to address 1-128 can be automatically controlled by an LGB 55070 programmed to the same address range. 

The LGB 55077 Display Module is an 'output' device. It 'listens' for commands on the MTS bus which affect its programmed address range. The MTS Display module can be programmed to open/close contacts based upon the status of its programmed address range. A basic use for the LGB 55077 would be to illuminate lights on a control board based upon your layout's signal status or turnout position. The signal status and turnout position information would need to be placed on the MTS bus by an input module, like the LGB 55070 Feedback Module. 

If you are willing to dedicate a fair amount of time to understanding the operation of the MTS I/O (input/output) devices and the MTS PC software, you can perform really sophisticated automation. You will need to read all of the manuals and spend lots of time playing with the different devices. I'd start with one input module and one output module. Create a lab environment where you can get the input module to control the status of the output module. Once you get to this point, add a second input module and a second output module. 

I wouldn't even think of using the computer until I understood how the I/O modules work. 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you BOB! Is it possible you can send me any and/or all information, manuals, links etc. so we can study this complex system??? It would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi John- 

You can download all of the manuals for MTS devices here: 
http://tinyurl.com/lyyfub 


Best regards, 
Bob


----------

